# Skimmer treibt auf



## krix (27. Mai 2016)

Ich habe eine Frage. Kann mir jemand erklären warum mein Skimmer im Teich ab und zu auftreibt und dann röchelnd an der Wasseroberfläche treibt.
Er läuft eine Weile völlig normal. Der Korb ist nicht voll und auch der Filterschwamm im Korb ist icht zu sehr verdreckt. Dennoch steigt er ohne Berührung oder so auf und röchelt rum. Das nervt . da es mitten in der Nacht sein kann. Ich schalte ihn inzwischen nur noch an wenn ich direkt daneben bin. 
Ich wollte ihn aber gerne immer laufen lassen.
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo Krix,
um welchen Skimmer handelt es sich denn.


----------



## Andyzx12r (27. Mai 2016)

Da hört sich an wie den den wir hier haben.
Unser Skimmer funktioniert und ohne ersichtlichen Grund kommt das Gerät aus dem Wasser.

Ich habe mir die Sache eine Zeit angeschaut und habe dabei Festgestellt das sich der Schimmkörper leider ab und an verhackt, nur leicht, 
aber das reicht das zu viel Wasser aus dem Korb gesaugt werden und der ganze Skimmer kam so hoch das der Schwimmaußenring nicht mehr Wasser
nachlaufen lassen konnte.
Ergo der Skimmer kamm hoch.

Wir haben dann soviel Steine in den Korb gepackt das der Skimmer noch gerade aus dem Wasser rausschaut.
Dadurch wurde der Skimmer so träge das er das verklemmen des Aussenring "abfedern" kann.

Ich hoffe das war verständlich.


----------



## samorai (27. Mai 2016)

Skimmer-Einlauf säubern regelmäßig zB: mit einem Insekten-Schwamm aus den Autobedarf. Der ist hart und macht super Ergebnisse auf allen Plastikteile die sich im Wasser befinden.


----------



## krix (28. Mai 2016)

es ist der SK 40http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichskimmer-SK40-Skimmer-Pumpe-Schwimmskimmer-4200l-h-Teichpumpe-Bachlaufpumpe-/201357659618?hash=item2ee1da0de2:gXoAAOSwl8NVZCcO
ich hab jetzt mal Kies in den Korb getan. so ddass er grad noch an der Oberfläche treibt . im Moment ist Ruhe . Mal sehen wie lang.


----------



## flo265 (28. Mai 2016)

Habe den au h,habe ihn mit einer Kette an einem Stein befestigt so das er nicht mehr von alleine hochkommt.hatte das selbe problem


----------



## Nori (28. Mai 2016)

Der SK 40 (genau wie der SK 30) muss sehr sorgfältig entlüftet werden - nur untertauchen genügt nicht. Das Teil muss unter Wasser auch gedreht werden bis keinerlei Luftbläschen mehr aufsteigen.
Ich hab diese kleine Filtermatte gleich mit rausgeworfen - vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass mein SK 30 nicht mehr an der Oberfläche "rumröchelt"...

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (29. Mai 2016)

Ich habe den SK30.
Ich mach es genau wie Nori es beschrieben hat.
Ordentlich untertauchen und drehen.

@Nori 
Warum hast du die Matte rausgetan?
Filtert bei mir gut feine Sachen raus.
Hast du was alternatives?


----------



## Nori (29. Mai 2016)

Hab nichts Alternatives - aber ob ein Filter in Bierdeckelgröße groß was bringt halte ich für fraglich - er soll vielmehr nur die Pumpe schützen.
Ich hab einfach das Ding mal rausgenommen, weil ich sehen wollte ob sich an der Sogwirkung was verbessert - hab es aber nicht mehr reingetan und der Skimmer läuft nun schon seit Jahren (Frühjahr und Herbst) ohne die Filtermatte .....

Gruß Nori


----------

